# Contest Closed Now: Tell Us About Your Summer



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Yung here. Hope you're having a great summer so far. Well, we're having a contest. I hope you like contests.









*This contest will be for a $25.00 gift certificate to DrFosterSmith.com*

All members (that are not Mods or Admins) are eligible to play. . Any member from any country may play. If a winner outside the USA wins DrFosterSmith.com will ship to anywhere around the world but for orders outside of the US, the order has to be called in/faxed in because their website does not have information or an option relating to international orders. 

Here are the details:

Tell us about your summer (so far). Include pictures, videos if you want. Perhaps you went on a trip? Perhaps, you've been gardening. Perhaps you have found new romance.







That's it. Very simple. This one can include your beautiful babies but it DOES NOT have to. 

*You only get ONE story. Make it count.*

Contest closes on August 27th, 2010 at 4pm EST.

I will be choosing the winner. It's best that I do it because I don't know anyone here aside from the Admin team. If you cannot be a good sport about this, perhaps this contest isn't for you.







In the end, we will all have a good time in reading each other's stories about our summer.

Cheers!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yung -- I LOVE the idea. Is there a special place we should post the story/pictures? This thread? Fun, fun, fun!!!!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Post them in here. Works for me.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This summer was the summer of my first born granddaughter, Caitlyn, turning 10 years old. Where did the time go? Wasn't it just yesterday that I watched her being born?

I decided it would be a good memory for Caitlyn to do something really special with me for her tenth birthday. So I booked a surprise trip with her to Florida to visit her best friend. She hasn't seen her BF in over a year. The two girls were inseparable till Jules moved away...I know Caitlyn was really missing her. So I booked the two tickets for us to fly there and stay for a week. Her friend's mother allowed me to have Jules, her daughter, stay with us. All this was arranged before I told Caitlyn. I booked the tickets in the beginning of Caitlyn's summer vacation so Caitlyn had to wait almost all summer to go. I can't even begin to tell you how surprised and excited Caitlyn was when she heard we were flying to Florida together and she was going to spend a week with her best friend Jules. She was counting the days!

It was so sweet to see Caitlyn and Jules running to each other and jumping in each other's arms, then jumping up and down. It filled my heart with such happiness to see my darling granddaughter so excited. From there we went straight to Bush Gardens where the kids rode the roller coasters all day. I thought I'd melt in the hot Florida sun and humidity, but it was so worth seeing them have such fun. The rest of the week was wonderful. We went to the beach, bought boogie boards and the girls had a great time playing in the water. Another day we had fun in the sun at Sunsplash water park. I was coaxed by two little cute faces to go on the water log ride with them. I didn't like it much when I heard only two could go together and I had to ride alone in the back of the log...Grandma is a baby on rides! I hate heights and this was high. I was so glad to be on the ground and was very content floating in the lazy river after that ordeal. I'm getting too old for this. Whew! The ride got a great shot of Caitlyn and Jules smiling coming down and me in the back with my head down hiding my face.

Another day we went to a Shell Factory where everything is made of shells. Caitlyn purchased a few presents for sisters. The last day we went to an Arcade place where Caitlyn and Jules really had a blast. Quickly, the week went by and it was time for Jules' Mom to pick her up. It was sad to see them say good bye.

The best part about all of this besides enjoying how much fun the girls had together, was how grateful Caitlyn was for everything. She told me she loved me and thanked me a hundred times. Our flight back was with giggles, kisses and hugs and her head on my shoulder. As I watched her sleep, I wondered what the next ten years would bring for her. I pray life is good to my little angel and that I live long enough to see that. This was not only a special memory for Caitlyn, but one for me I'll never forget.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just got back tonight from a quick 4-day vacation. Although way too short, especially for all the hours spent on planes, I got to spend one absolutely awesome day at Yosemite. All I can say is breathtaking!










Yosemite - what a view!











Bridalveil Falls

If only I had more time I definitely would have hired a guide for a day of rockclimbing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*My Summer so far - 2010*

First of all, the summer is my busiest time of the year at work.....I spend way too much time in my tiny cramped hot office!! :angry:
View attachment 88865


Here are a few of the things I've been up to this summer besides working. It's just normal stuff

I always make time to be with friends. I love my friends and the happy times we spend together
View attachment 88866



I enjoy planting flowers everywhere 
View attachment 88867


And dabble with vegtables too....yumm!!!! 
View attachment 88868


On a lot of evenings you'll find Archie and me out on the water
View attachment 88869



Every Thursday evening we party at the free concert over at the boat ramp in Ship Bottom. It's right across the street from my mom's house so we all sit on the front porch and drink wine and dance :blush:. We do go wander around the crowds, but it's always nice to have a house right there.
View attachment 88870



I hosted a puppy party in July and several SM members came :chili: Now that was fun!
View attachment 88871



I took Ava and Abbey to a pet event last week and they won a prize in every contest we entered!!! :aktion033:

View attachment 88872



Oh and a good day of crabbing made for a few excellent dinners! It's nice living on the water...
View attachment 88873


Geez, no wonder I'm tired all the time! :w00t: ......and it's not over yet....:thumbsup:

Oh and don't forget the Saturday night dinners, I make a big dinner every Saturday night and have company - last week was my dad's 83rd birthday and we had a fabulous dinner of Filet Mignon and fresh scallops!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This was a special summer in several way for me!
1. I turned 65 and for someone whose family has all died young---well, it was worth celebrating! I survived a very serious stroke a few years ago and every day is special to me whether celebrating 65 or just celebrating life. My husband surprised me w/a party at our home w/some dear friends and gave me our little maltese, Kitzel as a gift!
2. We spent a week at Cape Cod with 4 couples (minus one husband who had to teach a summer course at university). Every 2 years the wives' (we are all friends from Vienna, Austria days) get together for a reunion and this year we invited the husbands. It was w-o-n-d-e-r-f-u-l. We made lots of new memories along with remembering the old ones! "Make new friends, but keep the old; one is silver and the other gold."
3. I said good-by to a lovely Iranian family that we adopted about 5 years ago as they were refugees in Athens. Their twin babies came partly as a result of our prayers for the mom "who could not have children." They were our unofficial grandchildren! They embarked on a journey toward freedom/asylum. We were proudly part of that process!
I will try and attach photos here but I don't think I can make it work! 65 is too soon old and too late smart!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, this is Sweetness. I decided to let you all know what a wonderful summer vacation Tessa and I had with mommy.

First, we all went to the Northcentral Maltese Rescue picnic. We had a great time with all of our friends, and got to see Auntie Lynne again.









Then, we went on a long car ride to someplace in southern Illinois called Shawnee National Forest.









We stayed in a really nice cabin, and even had our own little “room.”









Every morning we had breakfast on our screened in porch.









We played with Auntie Sandi and Uncle Jim and their dogs, Scooter and Dozer. Tessa has a “thing” for Dozer – it was shameful the way she was flirting with him.









We barked at people.









And we went to Garden of the Gods.









We had a really great time and can’t wait to go back there next year!!!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

These are terrific so far... Keep 'em coming ladies and Joe.


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

I am having a tough time posting pics, can you help me? thanks much.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*My favorite summer day!*

Hi Tyler here. I thought I would tell you how I spent my favorite summer day.








One of my favorite things to do is people watch 









Isn't this the perfect place for that? And that's the George Washington Bridge in the background








But all of a sudden, I had an idea. I thought I'd look for modes of transportation.









There was biking.









And blading.









And kayaking








I heard that Archie gets to do that. So cool. I could just imagine doing that.









Then there was an old sailing ship

















And new sailing ships
































Ahoy, Matie.








And lots of tourists on the Circle Line around Manhattan.








I'm trying not to look like a tourist here. No camera around my neck.








And a big DEP ship. 








Hope they're protecting my environment.









De planes, De planes. They're kind of hard to see.

























I enjoyed my summer day. I hope you did too.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Our summer was spent in Tennessee. We went to the CMA Festival and when it was over we had fun relaxing and enjoying all of the sights and sounds of Nashville. 
We celebrated Bailey's 7th birthday on June 18th with cake and a day of shopping.







We enjoyed spending lots of time outside watching the squirrels get into mischief...














And the pups enjoyed watching all of the people walk their dogs in the evening (from the safety of their pen)














We went the the farmers market and enjoyed fresh yummy fruits and veggies while Sophia enjoyed her own :thumbsup:







We took a drive around Franklin, TN one afternoon and saw these...







And right before we came home the we all went to the 4th of July concert and fireworks on the riverfront. The pups enjoyed all of the attention and the sights and smells of being outside around so many people














This was a really neat display of patriotism 







We had a wonderful summer that we will never forget!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Contest closes on August 27th, 2010 at 4pm EST
Jung - And the winner is... :Waiting:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Contest closes on August 27th, 2010 at 4pm EST
> Jung - And the winner is... :Waiting:


:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a fun contest - we should make this a regular post too as I loved hearing about people's summer adventures!!! It reminds me of the sentence that was on the board every first day of school from kindergarten till high school ..... "What did you do this summer" 

I'm so sad summer's ending ...... so, who's the winner?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jung and the winner is? Waiting to hear. Rocky wants to hear too. Pleaaaaasssse let us know!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Admins -- is anyone around to let us know who the winner is/was? :huh:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm announcing it this afternoon...sorry for the holdup. I just got back from a mini vacation this week so I've had to catch up on other things.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

admin said:


> I'm announcing it this afternoon...sorry for the holdup. I just got back from a mini vacation this week so I've had to catch up on other things.


......yooo hoooo.....anyone home?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm those were great .


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

*And the winner is.......*

Congratulations to the winner:

*Edelweiss (Sandi)*

Our team here at VS had a blast reading everyone's stories and I want to say "thank you" to all of you who shared them.:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:

Watch out for more contests coming out int he future!

Sandi, I'll be in touch!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Sandi!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili:Woohoo! Congratulations!!!!! :aktion033: Sandi, I enjoyed your story too!!


That was fun, and hopefully there will be more entries next time around!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Congratulations, Sandi!!!:cheer:

Your story is very touching, inspiring, uplifting ... and fun, too. Thank you for sharing your summer with us. 

I have always loved your posts, Sandi. You obviously have a heart of gold and are a beautiful woman. Needless, to say ... you are truly a winner! :tender:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations Sandi.........So glad to hear that you won!!!:chili::chili::chili:Loved seeing everyone's story~~~~~


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Congratulations Sandi.........So glad to hear that you won!!!:chili::chili::chili:Loved seeing everyone's story~~~~~


Yes, I meant to add that I loved everyone's story, too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations Sandi!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!

I loved all the stories too!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033:* SANDI:chili:, I'm so excited for you, your life has been a blessing to so many, I'm so glad God has blessed you with health, I love you and know one day we will meet, if not down here in heaven.*

*I loved reading everyones stories, it had to be hard choosing. You have all won in my eyes, sounds like everyone has had a wonderful summer.*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am truly blessed to receive such an honor. I don't remember EVER winning anything in my whole life except to be blessed w/so many wonderful friends, being such as I am! (Socrates):blush:
Admin.: Is it possible for me to hand over this certificate to Deb---I so admire the work she does w/the rescues and know that they would probably benefit from this?:chili::chili::chili: I have wanted to make a donation anyway---but my financial situation doesn't allow that---so this would be a creative way to give the gift that keeps on giving! That would be my heart's desire!:smilie_daumenpos:
It was my joy to read ALL the stories and better understand who you all are---I am still learning. I do have some cognitive loss and putting all the people together w/their babies & remembering who is who is not always easy. This has helped w/the stories that were written. I hope next year that more will participate so I can enjoy getting to know each of you.
I am blessed to be part of this group---to learn, to share and to lift each other up! Thank you for being here---all of you.:wub:
from kitzi & sandi


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Sandi...your story was very touching and uplifting and i'm so glad that you won. What a wonderful gesture to want to hand over your prize to Deb. You are such a wonderful and giving lady.:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations Sandi ! All the stories were beautiful !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Congratulations Sandi.:cheer: So glad you won. You had a really touching story and are an amazing woman. Also loved that first picture of you and the gang. So wonderful to pay the gift forward to Deb and now little Ms. Bette. I loved everyone's stories and photos. Awesome!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got back from a long weekend vacation and saw that the winner had been announced. Congrats Sandi!! I really enjoyed reading your story


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Sandi! I loved reading about your vacation and was very touched by it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats sandi well deserved and howgenerous of u to keep on giving ... i loved all the stories ...


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats Sandi!!!! What a wonderful and inspiring story. Thank you for sharing your story, it was a blessing to read it.

I loved reading all the stories and especially looking at the pictures.:thumbsup:


----------

